

Open Kanban – Open-Source Initiative to Create a Kanban Core - kolev
http://agilelion.com/agile-kanban-cafe/open-kanban

======
kolev
GitHub repository: [https://github.com/agilelion/Open-
Kanban](https://github.com/agilelion/Open-Kanban)

